# Redbarn, Manchester & Bunker, Warrington



## LittleMike (May 18, 2008)

*Like brick? Love Redbarn!*

Great to finally get back in here, but unfortunately some idiot decided to take a bucket of white gloss and paint giant retarded tags right on the old brickwork. Luckily it's only for the first 10m or so, the good stuff is unscathed thankfully.



 



*Like concrete? Love Bunker!*

Some moderately unsuccessful recces and a car sleep later it was time to meet with The Vicar in Warrington. Again, great to be back in here, such a fun and feature packed drain.



 

 

 

 

 

 



Strangely the chain in the plughole chamber is now gone so there isn't any way to get down/up the wall any more.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (May 18, 2008)

Redbarn looks VERY cool, nice one, great pictures.

TnM


----------



## wolfism (May 18, 2008)

That's some characterful brickwork! Nicely lit as well – I'm just starting to understand how tricky underground illumination is …


----------



## Jondoe_264 (May 18, 2008)

Beautiful work on the Bunker pics Sir, real perdy! Glad to hear those plebs didn't bother venturing too far up Redbarn with their white gloss. Nice to see you're still rocking that fish-eye adapter so effectively . . . circular spaces + fish-eye adapter + Little Mike = Win!  

JD


----------



## L3AN (May 18, 2008)

WOW

some of the best pictures I've seen..excellent man excellent! what a splendid place, could move in tomorrow tbh!


----------



## Gibbo (May 19, 2008)

As Jondoe already said, the Bunker lighting is superb. Makes it look like a different place!


----------



## Bunk3r (May 19, 2008)

nice. Loving the junction pictures in the middle, i regret not taking any of that junction now. And I will never tire of pictures of the plughole, its mint, when we were there we spent ages at that feature.


----------



## LittleMike (May 19, 2008)

Cheers, think I take things in a lot more the second time, that junction is absolutely ridiculously awesome. I've pencilled in going back one day and just spending the whole day down there taking photos!


----------



## UrbanX (May 20, 2008)

Wow those photos are stunning, you sure know how to light a place! I've never fancied draining until recently and pics like this are inspiring!


----------



## louiselouise (May 28, 2008)

wow that place looks amazing, you sure take great shots


----------



## Commando (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi LittleMike,

Good pictures. Yes, I know what you mean about idiots. I hate these vandal bastards.


----------



## NobodyGirl (Aug 3, 2008)

Perfect!!! That spiral is AWESOME! *jealousy!!!!!!*

Amazing photos littlemike


----------



## smileysal (Aug 3, 2008)

Redbarn looks amazing, I really do need to go and see this, you're shots are great, love them.

And bunker, I really liked going here, even if it did take TnM around 20 to 30 minutes to talk me into getting into the entry point lol. Loved seeing all the fish and eels and frogs in there. Really like seeing the plug bit thingy (can't remember the name of it now - sorry lol). Want to get a little further on now, and see the rest of it. When me and TnM went, the water levels were getting higher, so had to turn back. Seeing these pics make me want to go back - and soon.

Cheers mate, excellent pics and excellent lighting.

 Sal


----------



## swanseamale47 (Aug 4, 2008)

Smashing shots mate what a great find. Wayne


----------



## screech (Aug 4, 2008)

Good lighting down there, top marks.
Looks an awsome place, the bunker brickwork is class.


----------



## randomnut (Aug 4, 2008)

Those pics are amazing! What camera do you use? You've captured the colours and shadows extremely well, any tips?


----------



## orangeacid (Aug 4, 2008)

This is awesome, love the lighting and colours and of course the location! Wow like a little underground city.


----------



## LittleMike (Aug 4, 2008)

Cheers! They are from my old fuji S6500. Pretty much the only settings I found gave decent results were ISO100 (always!), raw mode (always!) and F2.8 (sometimes smaller, gives a star effect on lights, which is ok for stuff like torches, but fluros look hideous at smaller apertures)
I always had to adjust the levels later as the black tended to be a bit weak.

Now I have a 30D and I find the ISO isn't nearly as important as it's has amazingly low noise. I also find I don't need to tweak the levels any more, unless I did something majorly wrong with the shot. I still usually have the aperture wide open if possible because fluoros still look nasty at smaller apertures.

And erm, static lights generally give much sharper shadows and better contrast than light painting because the light source isn't moving around


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Sep 9, 2008)

impressive.. deffo gonna place bunker on my list of things to do


----------

